

Clang vs. GCC: compiling Java HotSpot VM - andrewl-hn-ncp
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/simonis/archive/2011/02/10/compiling-hotspot-vm-clang

======
dmlorenzetti
The author speculates that Clang's inferior performance on C++ code may relate
to Clang's focus on Objective-C, plus his use of a gcc newer than 4.2.

For what it's worth, I've seen a slight speed hit compared to gcc 4.2, in
Clang-compiled binaries of an application I work on. That code is straight C,
with lots of numerics, and lots of linked lists.

As for the author, I appreciate Clang's excellent diagnostics, and continue to
use it as a second compiler.

